# Fry NOT Frys



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

Just a pet peeve of mine, when you have many baby fish they are still called FRY, not frys or fries; you get those at McDonalds.


----------



## Nick T. (Nov 7, 2008)

el oh el

That's more of a proper grammar rather then a pet peeve. Far too many times I hear people saying "fishes" ... /face palm.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Nick T. said:


> el oh el
> 
> That's more of a proper grammar rather then a pet peeve. Far too many times I hear people saying "fishes" ... /face palm.


actually, fishes is a plural of fish. Both "fish" and "fishes" are correct plural forms of the word fish.


----------



## Nick T. (Nov 7, 2008)

Hitch said:


> actually, fishes is a plural of fish. Both "fish" and "fishes" are correct plural forms of the word fish.


I understand what you mean. I do agree that fishes is also a grammatically correct way of using the word. It's merely in what context people use these words. Fish is used either as singular noun or to describe a group of specimens from a single species. Fishes describes a group of different species of fish. In comparison word sand deals with the same rules. If you cant count it, you cant pluralize it 

People misspell words that sound the same ei. Then/Than, Their/There etc.. Anyways, don't want to highjack the OP

/cheers


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9914&highlight=english


----------

